# need some help just take alook i am in trouble



## tomjack222 (Nov 1, 2010)

hi every body my name is AMR i am from EGYPT i am certified personal trainer ISSA
international sports sciences association 
so i got an offer letter from fitness first in AUE DUBAI
total monthly salary is 2510 derhim per month with commission minimum 90 hours per month the third month of the contract 
so i will just save 1300 without food and other stuff
and i heard from some guys its really crap 
they treat like dogs and get paid late 
always dispute the commission 
so what do u think guys?Does anybody know anything about this?
any stuff here working for fitness first or have any clue about this
cause i am really Confused ?
they did apply my visa and i am waiting to go there to dubai 
i really need some help please my friends i dont need to get something bad
i need some advises and what should i do ?
cause i really feel bad and the cost of living there is so expensive
thanks so much guys


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

1. Tone down the font size, man... go back and edit your post.
2. I don't work in fitness (being a fat-ass that I am), but I don't think you are going to be able to survive here on the salary you posted, but that would depend on where you work/live and maybe if the company is paying for your accommodations. Even if they are, at the wage they are trying to give you, I am sure you will be living like 10 guys deep in a crappy one bedroom apartment.
3. Font size, man, kill that font size....
4. Yeah, points one and 3 are the same, but I thought it worth reiterating.


----------



## tomjack222 (Nov 1, 2010)

*personal trainer need some help plz*

thanks so much sir for response 
i really feel bad 
about the accommodations they will Discount 640 from my salary plus conveyance 220 and COLA (UAE) 350 
JUST i will save 1300 without no food....etc 
so what should i do ?
and what is will gona happend if i go there and i want to get back to home or looking for another job in another place providing a good salary
can i do this cause i heard about some crap like stamping my passport to not leaving the country or Ban me to go some where
if any one here have any details or could u guys help me to find a good company
i would be very Grateful 
i am so sorry for my font


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

yes, the salary is crap, don't accept it.. and reduce the font size


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The offer is crap so don't take the job.

And don't use that size font again.


----------



## tomjack222 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok thanks guys for help but i know its crap so plz i need some help how can i get a good company i did made a search with google with no luck
so plz if any one have any advise plz just tell me
thanks alot


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Personal training is a tough job, either you work for a place like FF with a very low base salary and commissions (like what you've been offered), or you're a freelance but then you need to sort out your own visa, etc., in both cases until you build a base of regular customers you won't be making a lot of money, probably not what you want to hear but that's what I've heard from 2 PT's. Take a look at the sticky 'READ BEFORE YOU POST' - there's an extensive list of recruiters, try contacting them all and see if they have any jobs.


----------



## tomjack222 (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks alot
where can i find the list of recruiters 
i am sorry i am new with this


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

tomjack222 said:


> thanks alot
> where can i find the list of recruiters
> i am sorry i am new with this


Is really not that hard to find Tomjack.

The thread is just above this one. It says 'READ BEFORE YOU POST'. Open the thread and then scroll down and you'll see the list of recruiters.

Or just click below....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fo-about-dubai-uae-updated-august-2010-a.html
:frusty:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

and yes, I've heard directly from PTs who work for FF that their salaries are delayed, their commision always disputed and rarely paid and holidays are not given when asked.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

zin said:


> and yes, I've heard directly from PTs who work for FF that their salaries are delayed, their commision always disputed and rarely paid and holidays are not given when asked.


and some of them don't even get visas so they have to do visa runs every month.


----------



## tomjack222 (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks so much guys zin would u add me plz to ur friends list plz
thanks again


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow fitness really does come first there! Everything else including ethics and human decency come dead last!

Don't take the job, the frustration alone will be the death of you!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Wasn't there an English guy on here recently called Dan who is coming over to work for FF? I wonder if he has heard all this negativity about his new employers?


----------



## tomjack222 (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks so much guys i am really Grateful 
but i have a question 
just in case if i refused the visa they allready did to me 
what is will going to happened in the future if i want to go there some day for job for a new employment 
do u think guys they will give me a Deprivation so i will not be able to go there 
or even for visit to looking for a new job cause i heard from some one if i sing on the contract and if i want to leave they wont let me go tell i pay them the cost of the employment visa it will cost me 5000 derhim 
is this true ? 
and another question if i go there and before sign in the contract and find out there a new employment they offer a good salary 
can i make a new contract with the new employment and what should i do in this case ? what is the Procedures?
i for got something the expire for this visa till 4-5-2011
in may 

cause i can apply for visit visa 
thanks so much guys


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

tomjack222 said:


> thanks so much guys i am really Grateful
> but i have a question
> just in case if i refused the visa they allready did to me
> what is will going to happened in the future if i want to go there some day for job for a new employment
> ...


You are still in Egypt, right? If that's the case then they can not ban you from entry to the UAE in the future. The ban applies only when you try to change employers before the 2 year period. And yes, many employers will ask you to pay back your visa expenses if you decide to leave earlier than agreed.

I don't know what 'visa' is this you have but sounds to me that is just an entry permit. Did you pay for that or did FF pay? If they paid, then they may cancel it when you tell them you won't be taking up the job offer (as they can get a money refund). If that's the case then you'll need to sort out a separate visit visa so you can come and look for jobs or to attend interviews, unless the new employer is providing that of course.

By the way, is best to post your questions here rather than sending by Private Message, so that other forum members can benefit from the answers you receive.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just a bit of advice for your next job/ job search:

1. Ensure that you have thoroughly researched the company before you accept an offer. Oftentimes, the offer or the company looks good on paper but sometimes a little bit of research/ effort invested in research will reveal a whole lot about the company, which depending on your goals, may or may not be in line with your career and financial aspirations.

2. Don't be scared to negotiate and if you still do not make any progress, then walk away from low offers. It is not worth it to move thousands of miles away from your family, simply to come here and then struggle to make ends meet. Aside from the obvious impact on yourself, it also affects your nearest and dearest if they know that you are unhappy and struggling on a day to day basis. It can be tricky to change jobs so choose the right company the first time round.

3. The forum is here to help you with advice and there are loads of friendly and helpful people on the forum. Don't be scared to ask for advice BEFORE you sign up to anything, particularly when you are not sure as to whether the offer is good or not. Members of the forum will assist you with advice as best as they can and I can thoroughly vouch that this forum helped me a lot when I was looking to move out here.

4. Lastly, good luck with your job search.


----------



## tomjack222 (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks alot guy yes its permit visa i did not pay any money for them to get the employment visa 
but i got a question is it easy to find job with a good salary there in dubai 
and another question 
in the 6 months assessment can i looking for a job in another place and if i got lucky can i go back to egypt and they will send me a new visa so i can enter dubia and work there
but do u think fitness first they will refuse this and they will not let me go cause i heard they will take my passport and wont let me go anywhere


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

No, you will get a one year work ban if you leave FF in the first year.
You will have to leave Dubai and you are not allowed to look for another job.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Wasn't there an English guy on here recently called Dan who is coming over to work for FF? I wonder if he has heard all this negativity about his new employers?


I mentioned this in the thread he posted asking about people's opinions on FF. He didn't respond but I don't think he responds to many of his posts once he asks a question in any case.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

tomjack222 said:


> but i got a question is it easy to find job with a good salary there in dubai


Do a search here in the forum but generally you'll find that fitness jobs tend to be overworked and underpaid and in some cases like FF is been stated over and over that they are not the best employer out there. In short no, your industry is a difficult one, so the odds of finding 'a job with a good salary' are not that great for the fitness industry. The ban rule is there for a reason, is precisely to stop employees from leaving too soon for a better offer since the employer will be spending money on your visa, relocation, etc.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

zin said:


> I mentioned this in the thread he posted asking about people's opinions on FF. He didn't respond but I don't think he responds to many of his posts once he asks a question in any case.


danbirch28, however his case is different because he's coming as a club manager rather than a trainer.


----------



## tomjack222 (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks so much guys i am really very Grateful 
i got all the info i need u
sorry for this i have another question 
is there any Opportunities for lawyer with a an Experience for 5 years in dubia ?
and what about the salary and all this stuff 
thanks a lot guys


----------



## tomjack222 (Nov 1, 2010)

hey guys i was looking here and i found out something about some expat a girl her name is sara81 she is from uk 
and she had so many problems with fitness first i read every thing about her
its too bad omg 
i have been trying to contact her but her last logg in was in 2009
a long time
do u guys know her email or any one her knows how to contact her
plz i need to find out


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I know sara personally yes, and she is one of the reasons why I have been telling you all this time to be careful with FF. She's better off now that she's built a base of customers but she really had a rough time with them at the beginning and she still has issues with them every now and then. Also if I recall correctly it took them over a year to sort out her visa. Don't bother trying to contact her via the forum, as she doesn't use it anymore. But there you go buddy, not sure what else do you want us to say!! Is all very clear... if you work for them, you will struggle. 

PS stop it with the font size please!!


----------



## tomjack222 (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks so much 
i understand everything everything is clear OK
i just wanted to contact her she might help to find a job there
i can go for free visa 
that is all 
so if u can ask her i will be very grateful for u


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm sure that you appreciate the need to respect everyone's prvacy. Hence, we cannot pass on other people's private contact details. 

Izzy has already provided you with quite a lot of information. Additionally, there is a list of recruitment firms listed in the sticky on the first page which you can make use of to assist in your job search. Whilst, we are happy to provide advice, we cannot assist with job search.


----------

